# New Grill suggestions!



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay so I know it's still a few months away but I thought I'd get a head start. At the end of this school year my oldest son will be graduating from Stanford and his Momma and I have been asking him how he'd like to celebrate. He recently told us that he would really like us to take some South Texas fajitas and cook for his friends so fajitas it is. 

What I need help with is figuring out which pit/grill to purchase when we get there. We've already rented a house for a few days and will need to cook for about 25-30 people. I figure I will buy it either at Sam's, Wal-Mart, Home Depot, or any nationwide chain of that nature. I've already spoken with his Christian fraternity and will be donating it to them after the trip. They don't have one of their own and it will allow them to grill when they get together. 

So anyone have any suggestions as to what to buy? It needs to be mediumish in size as I don't want to take forever to cook for everyone. I'm also looking to spend $250 or less. If I'm leaving it there, I'd like to leave them a decent product. I also wouldn't mind purchasing it in advance online and letting them use it till I get there. Any advice would be appreciated. Oh yeah... I'd rather have a charcoal grill. Don't want to be messing with gas while I'm there.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Weber 22.5" is hard to beat. http://www.lowes.com/pd_27071-505-741001_0__?productId=3055249


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I had one of these. It was nice. Used it a couple years then gave it to a friend. He is still using it.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_404332-9539...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Can't go wrong with a weber either.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

55gal HEB barrel grill...a lot of space for the $..
lasts fairly long if cared for...
the 22in weber is a good buy, too (smaller area) and will last longer


----------



## Snout4Trout (Aug 17, 2014)

*Barrel vs Weber*

I dearly Love my Weber.....but it cooks much hotter than a barrel. For a seasoned cook I'd say Weber, for fool proof cooking for rookies, the barrel !


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the 22" OldSmokey is my favorite charcoal cooker


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll have to add another vote in for the Weber.Best buy for the buck IMO,keeping the ashes cleaned out is the way to keep the aluminum ash sweeper parts from deteriorating.The ash sweeper is easily replaceable when it does fail.With a load of mesquite lump charcoal-you will get a hot bunch of coals,cooking fajita's for that crowd will not be a problem.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> Weber 22.5" is hard to beat. http://www.lowes.com/pd_27071-505-741001_0__?productId=3055249


This is actually the one I have... http://www.lowes.com/pd_516434-505-...uct_qty_sales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=Weber


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I'll throw another suggestion out there - I've been really happy with the Char-Griller Akorn I bought a few months ago. It doubles as a smoker and a grill. It doesn't have the largest grill space, but it's been good to me so far. I got it at Lowe's.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_131712-4976...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Not a grill, but this thing, you can cook alot of food fast. It is great for fajitas.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Plow disk for fajitas.Discado I think there called.I love the hech outta mine.Weber gets my vote for regular grilling.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have an offset smoker, a gas grill, a 22" Old Smokey (with Grill Grates), and a plow disc....

I use em all, a man can't have too many ways to cook meat :wink:


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> I have an offset smoker, a gas grill, a 22" Old Smokey (with Grill Grates), and a plow disc....
> 
> I use em all, a man can't have too many ways to cook meat :wink:


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I've never owned an Old Smokey but have heard great things about them. All good suggestions but not sure yet. I'll let you know what I get. Thanks again.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Just following up on this thread... I found a 26 3/4" Weber for a great price and had it shipped to them a few days ago. Looks like a great grill and I think it will serve their purposes rather well. Thanks for all the help and responses.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Great choice.


----------

